# Shanina Shaik walking the runway at the 2014 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show in London, 02.12.2014 (x8) Update



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2014)

​


----------



## Toolman (3 Dez. 2014)

*update x5*



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (4 Dez. 2014)

Die Shanina sieht einfach unglaublich scharf aus! 
Tobi


----------



## tom_s (5 Dez. 2014)

Schöne Fotos, Danke!


----------



## koftus89 (9 Dez. 2014)

traumhaft. danke.


----------



## Einskaldier (11 Dez. 2014)

:thx: für die hübsche Shanina


----------



## ali505 (26 Dez. 2014)

sehr schöne ansichten


----------

